# Kodak discontinues Ektachrome



## yeeeha (Feb 16, 2007)

See the announcement. Wonder how long would Kodak film continue to exist.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

yeeeha said:


> See the announcement. Wonder how long would Kodak film continue to exist.


Sigh. Reversal film, even Ektachrome, trumped negative.

I do understand though as it was vastly inferior to Kodachrome. When that was discontinued, photography lost one of the best tools in the box.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

As a general rule, Ektachrome suffered in comparison to other manufacturers of E6 reversal films. Biggest problem was a cyan shift in many lighting conditions. Kodachrome was of course the Rolls Royce of films, but handicapped by the need for big regional labs.

The biggest issue with negative films was people trying to apply the same techniques to negs as they did to reversal films. Negs do best with slight or even moderate overexposure, any underexposure and shadow details disappear. Slides usually benefit from slight underexposure. 

Digital cameras tend to be like slides in that an overexposure will wash out bright highlights, but shadow detail can often be recovered from slight or even moderate underexposures.


----------

